# Start an Online Journal at IM today!



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2003)

*Start a Online Journal at IM!*

Why?

1.) Member support, as well as expert moderator support and advice with your diet and training program.

2.) It's a great way to track your training and diet progress, and you can access your journal via the web from anywhere.

3.) IM has been online for *2.5 years* and we have NEVER lost any data, in fact our sql database is backed up daily.

4.) We are on our own dedicated server and rarely have any outages, so you can always access your journal 24x7. And no matter how busy IM gets our server can handle the load.

5.) We are financially stable, and plan on being online indefinitely; we generate enough funds currently to cover all overhead costs. 

6.) IM will always be online, your journal will always be here, it will always be available, and never be lost.

7.) Do you need any more reasons?


----------

